# Saw a Woman Skiing in a Skirt



## ebs675 (Feb 7, 2009)

So I kid you not. I was out riding yesterday and I saw a woman that was skiing in a skirt. It was a long church like skirt than went a little past her knees. I bet it's a sight when she crashes.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I've seen that too. I'm not sure, but I believe that those are Omish women because they have to always wear those skirts.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Surpringly enough out here yesterday while on the bunny slopes with a buddy who is learning this guy went bombing past yelling i love america with some sort of euro accent.

Oh yea and he wasnt wearing a shirt...

Crazy Euro's.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

ebs675 said:


> So I kid you not. I was out riding yesterday and I saw a woman that was skiing in a skirt. It was a long church like skirt than went a little past her knees. I bet it's a sight when she crashes.


sfw?

:\

alasdair


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

HArd core Catholic women aren't allowed to wear pants. At least not on the outside. There are a couple of them I see at the hill quite often. They have full ski pants on under the skirt and they are far better skiers then most others.


----------



## ComicStix (Oct 9, 2009)

It's probably not her fault we have some girls at our school that have to wear skirts all the time for religious reasons. I feel sad that they can't wear pants. Anyone want to start a skirt relief fund?


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

ComicStix said:


> It's probably not her fault we have some girls at our school that have to wear skirts all the time for religious reasons. I feel sad that they can't wear pants. Anyone want to start a skirt relief fund?


No...but I would gladly start a pants relief fund :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I saw a skier riding in powder...they usually stick to groomers


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

extra0 said:


> I saw a skier riding in powder...they usually stick to groomers


Maybe in CA.


----------



## IslandCrow (Jan 15, 2010)

You weren't on Terry Peak in SD by any chance, were you? If so, I saw the same lady. It definitely did kind of stick out. . .made me do a double take.


----------



## supremej (Feb 14, 2010)

lol 
seen that 2


----------



## Your Realatives (Mar 19, 2009)

Aha I just saw a woman doing that this weekend. Exept I didn't see her ski, but I saw her walking down a green. :cheeky4:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

There are some at the hill all the time. Its a religious thing, one friend is a Bahai' and also see some that look to be maybe russian orthordox girls...a couple of them that just rip.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Amish? Mennonite? Bohemian? Toasty longjohns would definitely be in order.


----------



## IrideVA (Feb 9, 2010)

yea i think there menonites at the local place here theres mad menonite that come ski or board at night


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Let me "one-up" your story. When I was at Northstar during Christmas time, I saw a guy snowboarding while holding a women's purse. I'm guessing it was his gf's purse, who strapped in and rode with him. They were both young and beginners. I so wished I had my digicam on me to document this sight.


----------

